# Automatisation de Automator



## Jozofa (3 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Est ce quelqu'un a une solution pour lancer des scripts créés sur automator de façon automatique, style à l'ouverture ou à une certaine heure ?

De même, ces scripts fonctionnent très bien, mais quand je les convertis en application, non !

Idem, si je copie ces scripts dans l'éditeur de scripts, ça fonctionne plus !

Bon, j'avoue que j'y connais pas grand chose à ce niveau 

Merci.


----------



## magicPDF (3 Avril 2013)

Salut,

- les lancements à l'ouverture se paramètrent dans les Préférences Système : Utilisateurs et groupes : Ouverture

- les lancements horaires se gèrent depuis iCal


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2013)

une combine aussi
Si tu veux eviter de trop avoir à changer les reglages dans pref systeme
(si les scripts à lancer varient sans cesse dans le temps)

tu crées un evenement ical- alerte ical ( qui ouvre tel fichier)  quelques minutes après lancement du mac


----------



## Jozofa (3 Avril 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses, mais .....

J'avais déjà essayé et cela ne fonctionne pas, en fait mon script automator converti en application fonctionne que très rarement ???? Le script ok, mais l'application une fois de temps en temps, je sais pas trop pourquoi ?

En plus, ajouter un événement dans Ical me dérange un peu car je n'ai pas spécialement envie de voir cet événement tous les jours dans mon agenda et sur mon iphone aussi par conséquent.

Pour être un peu plus précis, les scripts servent à démonter et monter un HD externe.

Merci.


----------



## omni (3 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,
Pour ne pas voir les évènements que tu créera dans ce but, il faut tout simplement créer un autre calendrier que tu nommes comme tu veux, puis dans Itunes, choisir de ne pas synchroniser ce calendrier. Du coup sur l'Iphone tu ne le verras pas.
De plus, une fois créé, tu n'es pas obligé d'afficher ce calendrier spécifique dans Ical, il peut-être masqué&#8230;(calendrier coché, ou décoché)


----------



## Jozofa (3 Avril 2013)

Ok ca c'est parfait comme solution, mais quid de ces applications qui ne fonctionnent pas ??

Pourquoi le script automator fonctionne très bien et que quand je le converti en application, cela ne fonctionne plus ?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2013)

ne sachant rien ni de tes scripts ni de la FACON dont tu as bossé et ou enregistré

me basant sur la SEULE info reélle donnée ( ton OS)

va donc lire ce fil 100% Mountain lion

TRES instructif ( surtout la solution à la fin)

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4192725?start=0&tstart=0

et si tu dis que tu parles pas anglais
ben y a google translate


----------



## Jozofa (3 Avril 2013)

Merci,

Si j'ai bien compris, c'est bien la façon dont j'ai procédé, c-a-d script (processus) dans automator qui fonctionne parfaitement, conversion en application et sauvegarde de celle-ci bien en application aussi.

Mais cela ne fonctionne pas ! Le script oui, l'application non !


----------



## pascalformac (3 Avril 2013)

Jozofa a dit:


> Merci,
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris, c'est bien la façon dont j'ai procédé, c-a-d script (processus) dans automator qui fonctionne parfaitement, conversion en application et sauvegarde de celle-ci bien en application aussi.
> 
> Mais cela ne fonctionne pas ! Le script oui, l'application non !



en bas le gars évoque la cause probable
Automator launcher qui vazouillerait
et il suggère un test

de verifier qu'il se lance via le moniteur d'activité
et s'il se lance et que les % alloués augmentent etc mais que rien ne se passe , c'est qu'il est bloqué
en ce cas toujours via moniteur d'activité tu le fermes
et tu tentes de relancer l'app


----------



## Jozofa (3 Avril 2013)

ok je teste ça demain.

Merci


----------

